# Retail Prices of EM Steel Framesets



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Because I'm in the process of unloading one of my EM steel rigs, I have done some research to find the retail prices for the following models when they were available. Gita provided the specific info.
Arcobaleno=1200
MX Leader-Molteni =1600
MX Leader=1720
Corsa Extra-TSX=1275
Strada OS "Brain" =975

Opinions on whether the above prices should remain intact, appreciate or depreciate if framesets are NOS/Mint/Excellent condition. Are we at the mercy of the economy or do we just exercise patience to find the right buyer who will appreciate the rarity and value of these unique framesets?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I think you are going to have to wait it out to get those prices, even for NOS/Mint/Excellent condition. I was willing to drop $1400 on an excellent condition MXL Motorola late last year on ebay. That seemed reasonable to me and was fair to everyone I spoke too. With $$ being tight, it's probably high right now. Personally I don't see a lot of buying going on right now compared to the last year or two. 

IMO, you might have better luck selling the frameset from the Arco instead of a whole bike. My view is that the type of person who would appreciate the Arco would like to build it up themselves. But I know your parts specs on that bike is great so that might be a selling point in itself. So who knows. (lots of help there, I know)

And lastly, Rashid's pricing is looking better and better. Looks like his prices were about 1/3 of retail for all the liberated SA framesets. :thumbsup:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

gel,
thanks for your input, agreed on all viewpoints mentioned


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

innergel said:


> With $$ being tight, it's probably high right now.


In general I'd have though thought the same thing, but a MX Leader sold on ebay this weekend for over $1,400. That's probably an exception rather than the norm though.

So much of the "value" has to do with the parties involved and their perceptions of the frame being sold. I've seen just as many frames go for outrageously low prices as I've seen go for eye-poppingly high prices in the past few years. 

Also seems like weeks or months will go by and nothing is on the market, but then a slew of pristine, incredible frames pops up. That doesn't really help as people either get emotional and bid like crazy or just take a pass as they know more will show up sooner or later. 

Lastly (and unfortunately)I think the Arco is almost unheard of by most folks who are not psycho-Merckx-aficionados like us. Most know the MX Leader and have heard the praises, but the Arco never generated as much ink. In other words, you either know what it is and will pay accordingly or you see it as just another Merckx frame that isn't an MXL. If I had the spare cash I'd have already tried to talk John into selling me the frame/fork!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> In general I'd have though thought the same thing, but a MX Leader sold on ebay this weekend for over $1,400. That's probably an exception rather than the norm though.
> 
> So much of the "value" has to do with the parties involved and their perceptions of the frame being sold. I've seen just as many frames go for outrageously low prices as I've seen go for eye-poppingly high prices in the past few years.
> 
> ...


Kjmunc,
thanks for your observations and insights, I believe they are spot on. Did the MXL, which sold for +1400 on ebay have a reserve on it? I'm a tad concerned of unloading one of my bikes with no reserve. It could go either way inmho and based on the aforementioned responses.
In terms of the Arco., my impressions were nothing short of very close runner up to the MXL. When I initially bought it (Innergel's credit), I had very little info. on the frameset, only a brochure with it pictured directly below the MXL. After riding it and a little internet research, it turned out that Merckx sponsored pro teams were riding Arco.'s and MXL's in the early to mid' 90's, depending on the event. In addition, I don't believe the Arco. was marketed strongly in U.S.; hence, the lack of American perception.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

cannibal said:


> In terms of the Arco., my impressions were nothing short of very close runner up to the MXL.


This is exactly why eventually I want to own an Arcobaleno. I love my MXL, but the lugs make it too heavy to really be a fun bike to ride up climbs (although the descents are a blast on such a rock solid bike). The Arco's tubes are butted at 0.7/0.5/0.7, which is a tad more than Max (0.8/0.5/0.8) and a little less than EL/OS (0.7/0.4/0.7), which I found to be almost too light for my 62cm frame. 

In my mind the Arco is a MXL-light, or EL/OS Heavy. Seems to be a nice bridge between the two.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

if your going to place frames on eBay the best luck i've had is when the auction last at least 10 days or longer. Gives it more time to be discovered by those that are interested. use a reserve but set it at the rock bottom dollar your willing to accept. post all questions answered in the auction.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> This is exactly why eventually I want to own an Arcobaleno. I love my MXL, but the lugs make it too heavy to really be a fun bike to ride up climbs (although the descents are a blast on such a rock solid bike). The Arco's tubes are butted at 0.7/0.5/0.7, which is a tad more than Max (0.8/0.5/0.8) and a little less than EL/OS (0.7/0.4/0.7), which I found to be almost too light for my 62cm frame.
> 
> In my mind the Arco is a MXL-light, or EL/OS Heavy. Seems to be a nice bridge between the two.


Oh yeah those damn heavy lugs 

b21


----------



## 19lexicon78 (Aug 30, 2009)

how much for the grand prix and century?

after the mxl, always wanted the grand prix


----------



## doglearn89 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re. eBay MX Leaders*



cannibal said:


> Did the MXL, which sold for +1400 on ebay have a reserve on it? I'm a tad concerned of unloading one of my bikes with no reserve. It could go either way inmho and based on the aforementioned responses.


As far as I can recall, the $1466.00/Oct. 16 MXL did not have a reserve. It was a 60cm, by the way; in good shape, nice blue color, with chrome lugs and a threaded headset. Located in Belgium, $70.00 shipping. Within one or two days of that sale, a 54cm MXL, in less good condition, chipped-up red paint, and with a threadless stem on it, as far as I can tell including Dura-Ace 7800 Cranks, Front and Rear Derailers, Headset, Cassette, Ultegra Brakes, and wheels with DA Hubs and Mavic rims (and $35 shipping, from the US) sold for $681.00.

So if you sell components with your frame, you are practically giving them away.
My feeling, based on watching eBay Merckx sales for the last two years, is that the $1466 sale, even for a good condition MXL, is an outlier. They usually seem to go for $700-&1,100, depending on condition, paint scheme, %rating of seller, etc.

If you use a highish reserve, or even any reserve at all, it seems to me to have a dampening effect on bidding, and many bikes with high starting bids and/or reserves are posted and reposted several times, but never sell.

I've been looking for a 62cm Merckx for quite a while, preferably an MXL (I'm 189cm, and not a "climber"), but haven't found (or "won") quite the right one.

doglearn89


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

doglearn89 said:


> As far as I can recall, the $1466.00/Oct. 16 MXL did not have a reserve. It was a 60cm, by the way; in good shape, nice blue color, with chrome lugs and a threaded headset. Located in Belgium, $70.00 shipping. Within one or two days of that sale, a 54cm MXL, in less good condition, chipped-up red paint, and with a threadless stem on it, as far as I can tell including Dura-Ace 7800 Cranks, Front and Rear Derailers, Headset, Cassette, Ultegra Brakes, and wheels with DA Hubs and Mavic rims (and $35 shipping, from the US) sold for $681.00.
> 
> So if you sell components with your frame, you are practically giving them away.
> My feeling, based on watching eBay Merckx sales for the last two years, is that the $1466 sale, even for a good condition MXL, is an outlier. They usually seem to go for $700-&1,100, depending on condition, paint scheme, %rating of seller, etc.
> ...


Thanks for your input regading Ebay+Merckx, incidentally, I've a 62 CM Molteni Corsa Extra complete build in Mint condition. If interested, PM me.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

19lexicon78 said:


> how much for the grand prix and century?
> 
> after the mxl, always wanted the grand prix


unknown, did not request prices for those specific models. Contact Gita via email. You should receive a prompt response.


----------



## 19lexicon78 (Aug 30, 2009)

got a reply

century reynolds 653 1100
century TSX 1250
grand prix 1250


----------

